# What Really Makes Women Horny about a Guy?



## WhatIsMyPlan? (May 2, 2020)

And no, I'm not talking about "maxilla" or "being chad" or "having game" or bullshit like that.

So think about when you jack off/make out with/fuck a girl. What's the best part of the girl? What is what really makes you horny. It's the ass, the thighs, the tits, maybe even the back or belly. Obviously face is the most important part, no question. The face on guys and girl are the most important, but when your fucking a girl, do you stroke her maxilla or smack her orbital rims? Of course not, it's all about the tits and ass and stuff.

Or thinking about masturbating, you can probably get off to a pretty face alone, but let's be honest, that's not what you focus on when jacking off. Hell, it's probably easier to get off to a picture of a nice ass than it is to get off to a pretty face alone.

So it's weird, because face is the most important thing for sure, but it's not what we really want, it's not the good part.

So with girls what is it? I feel that there's a conception on these forums that girls just get wet because of jawlines and cheekbones alone, but I highly doubt that's the case. Yes, the face is, as always, the most important part, but I highly doubt that's what girls love in the same way dude's like tits and ass. So what is it?
The obvious answer would be a nice broad-shouldered and buff body. But to me it just seems unlikely. Im sure muscles are attractive to girls, but Idk it just seems to easy.

Is it height? Is it general size? I also don't think that's the case, I've never heard of or seen girls drooling over some ugly guy's height, while dude's would absolutely drool over an ugly girl's fat ass. A theory I have is that maybe it's actually status/power. We know girls have more orgasms when fucking richer dudes. There's also the sexy-son hypothesis, which is the idea that females of a species seek a mate who will provide a son that will reproduce the most, so a popular, powerful and well-known son would be way more likely to reproduce as much as possible, moreso than a schizoid chad, would transfer these traits on to the offspring.


So what is it, because if we were able to know what it is, it'd be really helpful in attracting women.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 2, 2020)

stop coping autist. its face


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (May 2, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> stop coping autist. its face




No shit, face is obviously the most important. But it's also most important for girls, but what makes us actually wanna fuck is the tits and ass.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 2, 2020)

idk but 99% of guys are subhumans and most of them get laid


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (May 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> idk but 99% of guys are subhumans and most of them get laid


Cope


----------



## reptiles (May 2, 2020)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> And no, I'm not talking about "maxilla" or "being chad" or "having game" or bullshit like that.
> 
> So think about when you jack off/make out with/fuck a girl. What's the best part of the girl? What is what really makes you horny. It's the ass, the thighs, the tits, maybe even the back or belly. Obviously face is the most important part, no question. The face on guys and girl are the most important, but when your fucking a girl, do you stroke her maxilla or smack her orbital rims? Of course not, it's all about the tits and ass and stuff.
> 
> ...








Your bones


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (May 2, 2020)

-7psl+
-6'5" + nice body
-8x6 dong
-money
-lots of alcohol


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (May 2, 2020)

Incel freaks in this thread have never been to a party and live in a fantasy land where the only way to possibly get laid is to have perfect bones and walk around saying nothing until some woman rapes you.


----------



## عبد الرحمن (May 2, 2020)

Face ---> Hormones ---> wet


----------



## Relinquished (May 2, 2020)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> What is what really makes you horny. It's the ass, the thighs, the tits, *maybe even the back or belly.*


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> idk but 99% of guys are subhumans and most of them get laid


and yet, us struggle bro.
just be a badboy low T cuck and you'll get laid.


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 2, 2020)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> And no, I'm not talking about "maxilla" or "being chad" or "having game" or bullshit like that.
> 
> So think about when you jack off/make out with/fuck a girl. What's the best part of the girl? What is what really makes you horny. It's the ass, the thighs, the tits, maybe even the back or belly. Obviously face is the most important part, no question. The face on guys and girl are the most important, but when your fucking a girl, do you stroke her maxilla or smack her orbital rims? Of course not, it's all about the tits and ass and stuff.
> 
> ...


Eye area read the title ignored the rest. All that matters is eye area and compact midface. Even with the best lower third a bad eye area won’t make them wet stop coping. You’re welcome.


----------



## SteveRogers (May 2, 2020)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> smack her orbital rims


----------



## Dutcher (May 2, 2020)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Incel freaks in this thread have never been to a party and live in a fantasy land where the only way to possibly get laid is to have perfect bones and walk around saying nothing until some woman rapes you.


Thank god someone said that.
Deluded teenagers here think that unless yo are top 99.9999999999% no girl will look at you.
You don’t need to be a billionaire with a model face and a horse cock to get laid Jesus


----------



## SocietyIsSolipsistic (May 2, 2020)

Dimorphic traits are what make both genders horny about each other. At least this is what i think. So at the end it's all about bones.


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (May 2, 2020)

Go back to reddit you cuck if you cant handle the truth nd stop drinking soy retard


WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Incel freaks in this thread have never been to a party and live in a fantasy land where the only way to possibly get laid is to have perfect bones and walk around saying nothing until some woman rapes you.


----------



## Dutcher (May 2, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> Eye area read the title ignored the rest. All that matters is eye area and compact midface. Even with the best lower third a bad eye area won’t make them wet stop coping. You’re welcome.


Henry cavill sends his regards


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 2, 2020)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Incel freaks in this thread have never been to a party and live in a fantasy land where the only way to possibly get laid is to have perfect bones and walk around saying nothing until some woman rapes you.


y'all think someone like Barack Obama would have trouble getting laid? He's no Chad in terms of face but because of his charisma and good social skills I am almost certain he was a slayer.


----------



## janoycresva (May 2, 2020)

cope, what makes a woman horny is a really good looking man. END OF STORY.


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 2, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Henry cavill sends his regards


Just statusmax to henry cavill bro easy


----------



## Dutcher (May 2, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> Just statusmax to henry cavill bro easy


Wow major fucking cope bro quit while your ahead champ


----------



## SteveRogers (May 2, 2020)

Fuk said:


> -7psl+
> -6'5" + nice body
> -8x6 dong
> -money
> -lots of alcohol


I genuinely wonder if that exists


----------



## I'mme (May 2, 2020)

I guess it's combination of lean mascular body + aggressive behaviour + then imagining you giving nice strokes.

Also, face after a cutoff doesn't matter for sex/masturbation at all; stop listening to 15yo chico fans.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (May 2, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> I genuinely wonder if that exists


u only need 1 of them


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 2, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Wow major fucking cope bro quit while your ahead champ


You telling me that someone looking like him has more sex appeal than meeks? Or gandy? just to name a few. This is a massive cope jfl.


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (May 2, 2020)

SocietyIsSolipsistic said:


> Dimorphic traits are what make both genders horny about each other. At least this is what i think. So at the end it's all about bones.



Tits and ass aren't bones unless you count hips. So maybe wide clavicles and muscles really are the answers.


----------



## I'mme (May 2, 2020)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Tits and ass aren't bones unless you count hips. So maybe wide clavicles and muscles really are the answers.


Add tight, mascular glutes also. That you need ultra thin glutes is another psl cope


----------



## godlikesz (May 2, 2020)

face that is feminine and masculine at the same time with sexy eyes ripped body , about bodyparts the most important are ass , forearms , thick neck , abs , wide shoulders , they like veins and hands too and tall obviously


----------



## Moggy (May 2, 2020)

Youth, high T markers, frame


----------



## goat2x (May 2, 2020)

Girls are freaks tbh ngl
One of the most popular porn searches for girls was wolf raping a girl, vampire raping a girl and shit


----------



## lonelystoner (May 2, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Girls are freaks tbh ngl
> One of the most popular porn searches for girls was wolf raping a girl, vampire raping a girl and shit


Women are much much much more hornier and nastier then men for sure

Women will literally be a fuck toy for good looking men and/or big cocks and they enjoy that shit. 

Thats why porn is fucking filled with women with crazy fantasies and shit


----------



## Maxim (May 2, 2020)

you guys are all missing the point

women see sexual attraction REVERSE of how men see it*
by this i mean, a guy sees PLOWING into a woman as sexy, right?
well, what if I told you women see it as them being PLOWED into
you may cope and say "well, anyone can plow into a woman, they're still ugly"
this is true, because you still have to take into account LMS (looks, money, status)
women feel sexually attracted when they're getting plowed by either a good looking, rich, or famous person. (as long as it aligns with their ideals)
Now, nature did it this way, because it's the simplest answer. you still need a ton of things to make her FEEL like she WANTS to get plowed by you. but here is how I know it's true. say you're hitting up some girl who thinks you are attractive. you wont REALLY get her wet until you start SEXTING about how you're going to fuck her.

Women, simply put, get off to their imagination of being fucked. Their body is their own key focus.


----------



## Collagen or rope (May 2, 2020)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> And no, I'm not talking about "maxilla" or "being chad" or "having game" or bullshit like that.
> 
> So think about when you jack off/make out with/fuck a girl. What's the best part of the girl? What is what really makes you horny. It's the ass, the thighs, the tits, maybe even the back or belly. Obviously face is the most important part, no question. The face on guys and girl are the most important, but when your fucking a girl, do you stroke her maxilla or smack her orbital rims? Of course not, it's all about the tits and ass and stuff.
> 
> ...


Shit thread.


----------



## Subhuman Philtrum (May 2, 2020)

Apart from the face, wide shoulders and thick arms/ traps that show her you can carry her to your bed and dominate her,thick ass glutes that lets her know you can thrust in deep and hard increasing chances of impregnation, and the v lines that go towards your dick and your dick itself, way more important than how rich you are when it comes to making a girl horny

Height itself doesnt make a girl horny as much but it allows the girl to be horny in the 1st place


----------



## Aesthetic (May 3, 2020)

sixpack, v-lines, veins, stubble, penis length+girth, forearms, bildetoid width (aka frame), chest, ass, biceps, torso to leg ratio etc.

That's basically it besides the face.


----------



## Nosecel (May 3, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> y'all think someone like Barack Obama would have trouble getting laid? He's no Chad in terms of face but because of his charisma and good social skills I am almost certain he was a slayer.


Just be a president of the USA bro


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 3, 2020)

*CONFIDENCE, PERSONALITY AND THE ABILITY TO MAKE THEM LAUGH*


----------



## Hector (May 3, 2020)

Masculine traits like being tall, lean, average to good muscular body, the veins, masculine behaivour like being assertive, dominant, agressive (not necessary againt the girl, just like a fight).


----------



## Mr.cope (May 3, 2020)

Good eyes
Good height
Good body
Good dick
Compact everything on face


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 3, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> y'all think someone like Barack Obama would have trouble getting laid? He's no Chad in terms of face but because of his charisma and good social skills I am almost certain he was a slayer.


its barack obamas personality and social skills for sure, what else could it possibly be that makes barack obama attractive to women


----------



## Ocelot (May 3, 2020)

Bunch of lazycels coping by saying OP is wrong. He's right.


----------



## WillVisitGandy (May 3, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Good eyes
> Good height
> Good body
> Good dick
> Compact everything on face


And good jaw


----------



## Vladimir makarov (May 3, 2020)

He Is not 100 %wrong bro 


21YearoldFailed said:


> Go back to reddit you cuck if you cant handle the truth nd stop drinking soy retard


@Azzolecrusher


----------



## Htobrother (May 3, 2020)

Height, Long legs, wide back arms etc, deep voice,beard,


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Yoyo2233 (May 3, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> Eye area read the title ignored the rest. All that matters is eye area and compact midface. Even with the best lower third a bad eye area won’t make them wet stop coping. You’re welcome.


What’s a good eye area?


----------



## FacialAesthetics (May 3, 2020)

This is a rare bluepilled response from me, but it really depends on the woman. Some women get turned on by my body. Some women got turned on my by face when I'd fuck them, because they'd constantly hold my jaw and bite their lips.. Some just liked my face + it added a lot when I knew what I was fucking doing to get her to cum, and say/whisper dirty shit to them. Some thought I was average at best, and when they took a chance with me when we fucked, I fucked their brains out, and they kept coming over and over, because of my dick size and thickness.

It really depends, but most of the time it is face kek.


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 3, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> What’s a good eye area?


No uee or negative canthal tilt or scleral show. Low set straight or aggressive eyebrows. Masculine pct and a light eye color are ideal (eye color not as big of a deal as shape). This is pretty close to ideal imo.


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 3, 2020)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> And no, I'm not talking about "maxilla" or "being chad" or "having game" or bullshit like that.
> 
> So think about when you jack off/make out with/fuck a girl. What's the best part of the girl? What is what really makes you horny. It's the ass, the thighs, the tits, maybe even the back or belly. Obviously face is the most important part, no question. The face on guys and girl are the most important, but when your fucking a girl, do you stroke her maxilla or smack her orbital rims? Of course not, it's all about the tits and ass and stuff.
> 
> ...


Personality and respecting women attracts them king. Looks don't matter


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (May 3, 2020)

status.

Even in small groups some people are just higher status it's not just fame tbh.


----------



## FacialAesthetics (May 3, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> No uee or negative canthal tilt or scleral show. Low set straight or aggressive eyebrows. Masculine pct and a light eye color are ideal (eye color not as big of a deal as shape). This is pretty close to ideal imo.


I don't have any of this, and I still get pussy. I have neutral eye tilt, and can look like NCT if I squint hard. My lower lids aren't straight at all. They're also pretty puffy at times. I have brown eyes, but my eye shape is circle, and my pupils are pretty big. The only thing I have on your list is low set straight eyebrows and no scleral show.


----------



## Yoyo2233 (May 3, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> No uee or negative canthal tilt or scleral show. Low set straight or aggressive eyebrows. Masculine pct and a light eye color are ideal (eye color not as big of a deal as shape). This is pretty close to ideal imo.


I have nct but very low set eyebrows like Tyson’s


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 3, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> its barack obamas personality and social skills for sure, what else could it possibly be that makes barack obama attractive to women


dude when he was a nobody he still slayed


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 3, 2020)

Being chad 


Shit thread


----------



## Lorsss (May 3, 2020)

just be an overweight gamer


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 3, 2020)

FacialAesthetics said:


> I don't have any of this, and I still get pussy. I have neutral eye tilt, and can look like NCT if I squint hard. My lower lids aren't straight at all. They're also pretty puffy at times. I have brown eyes, but my eye shape is circle, and my pupils are pretty big. The only thing I have on your list is low set straight eyebrows and no scleral show.


Ok. I didn’t say you couldn’t without it. I said this is ideal and you can’t deny it. Cope.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (May 3, 2020)

The #1 most important way to turn a woman on is 


BEING LOW BODYFAT

EVEN CHAD DRIES UP PUSSY AT HIGHER BODYFAT LEVELS


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 3, 2020)

Th


Yoyo2233 said:


> I have nct but very low set eyebrows like Tyson’s


Not too bad. If you had high set brows it would be a death sentence. But you can still look masculine with brows like tyson.


----------



## Yoyo2233 (May 3, 2020)

Inwann


GrayEyedBarrett said:


> Not too bad. If you had high set brows it would be a death sentence. But you can still look masculine with brows like tyson.


 I wana get surgery for pct but I don’t wana look feminine. But honestly almost all good looking men have pct


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 3, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Inwann
> 
> I wana get surgery for pct but I don’t wana look feminine. But honestly almost all good looking men have pct


Yeah you just need to make sure its masculine pct not feminine pct. Feminine pct=prettyboy masculine pct=slayer


----------



## Greeicy (May 3, 2020)

Female masturbation is so much different from males. Females can see a goodlooking male model with masculine face and high T traits then imagine themselves having sex with him so at the end of the day it’s a masculine goodlooking face that triggers a female’s primal instincts and lust.




Obviously when they see a guy like this, they automatically assume that he’s tall and has a wide frame as well. That’s why you always see autistic Wattpad fan fictions centered around male models and they always only show the FACE as a reference for what the guy looks like.


----------



## dingodongo (May 3, 2020)

You are so fucking clueless about women it's hilarious. Dominance and masculinity makes her hot. Leading women and making her submit sets the right dynamic and makes her FEEL tingles and get her juices flowing. Everything else comes after that. You can be a tall handsome motherfucker with a fantastic jaw but if you are afraid to touch her, make eye contact, properly escalate and act like a fucking man she will lose any attraction your looks generated fast and fuck a worse looking dude who knows how to treat her and create feels.


----------



## garfyld (May 3, 2020)

Yes bro you are right


----------



## Posmo (May 3, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> sixpack, v-lines, veins, stubble, penis length+girth, forearms, bildetoid width (aka frame), chest, ass, biceps, torso to leg ratio etc.
> 
> That's basically it besides the face.



good shit, can you elaborate on ideal torso to leg ratio? Never understood the ideal for this


----------



## Dutcher (May 3, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> sixpack, v-lines, veins, stubble, penis length+girth, forearms, bildetoid width (aka frame), chest, ass, biceps, torso to leg ratio etc.
> 
> That's basically it besides the face.


What is a good torso to leg ratio?


----------



## Greeicy (May 3, 2020)

dingodongo said:


> You are so fucking clueless about women it's hilarious. Dominance and masculinity makes her hot. Leading women and making her submit sets the right dynamic and makes her FEEL tingles and get her juices flowing. Everything else comes after that. You can be a tall handsome motherfucker with a fantastic jaw but if you are afraid to touch her, make eye contact, properly escalate and act like a fucking man she will lose any attraction your looks generated fast and fuck a worse looking dude who knows how to treat her and create feels.


This is the most retarded bullshit I have ever read because I have seen a goodlooking guy in real life who legit denied this whore physical intimacy and pushed her away (gently of course) everytime she tried to hug him. Yet she kept simping for him for months. He eventually got a GF and the female still had a mental breakdown and kept crying on her snapchat story. It isn’t as complicated as you think it is.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 3, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> sixpack, v-lines, veins, stubble, penis length+girth, forearms, bildetoid width (aka frame), chest, ass, biceps, torso to leg ratio etc.
> 
> That's basically it besides the face.


neck is probably a big one too


----------



## Seth Walsh (May 3, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Just be a president of the USA bro


Solid, scalable routine for the masses.


----------



## dingodongo (May 3, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> This is the most retarded bullshit I have ever read because I have seen a goodlooking guy in real life who legit denied this whore physical intimacy and pushed her away (gently of course) everytime she tried to hug him. Yet she kept simping for him for months. He eventually got a GF and the female still had a mental breakdown and kept crying on her snapchat story. It isn’t as complicated as you think it is.



Oh you have seen a good looking guy and a girl in real life. Well congratulations to you. Let me know when you have fucked 20+ women.

What you said has nothing to do what I said and I said nothing "complicated". It must have gone way over your head. God this place is a fucking shit hole I don't know why I come here lol


----------



## Greeicy (May 3, 2020)

dingodongo said:


> Oh you have seen a good looking guy and a girl in real life. Well congratulations to you. Let me know when you have fucked 20+ women.
> 
> What you said has nothing to do what I said and I said nothing "complicated". It must have gone way over your head. God this place is a fucking shit hole I don't know why I come here lol


Your lay count doesn’t say shit about your experiences in life. I had 2 GFs before reaching 18 and i’m not a virgin. I’m very social and have seen a lot of shit that confirms the blackpill. Physical intimacy and the need to make a female ~feel~ things is only needed when you aren’t goodlooking enough and need to compensate by having a personality and being low inhib. Sure, a female may eventually give up on a goodlooking guy if he’s asexual and doesn’t let her touch him or be intimate with him but she would keep trying to win him over for months before actually giving up. Try hanging out with Goodlooking tall guys (and by goodlooking, I mean someone who turns heads everytime he walks outside) and you’ll see just how different their lives are and how easy they have it.


----------



## Aesthetic (May 3, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> What is a good torso to leg ratio?


Slightly longer legs compared to torso

I would say, torso 40% and legs 60%


----------



## Dutcher (May 3, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> Slightly longer legs compared to torso
> 
> I would say, torso 40% and legs 60%


Thanks man


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (May 3, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> Female masturbation is so much different from males. Females can see a goodlooking male model with masculine face and high T traits then imagine themselves having sex with him so at the end of the day it’s a masculine goodlooking face that triggers a female’s primal instincts and lust.
> View attachment 388015
> 
> Obviously when they see a guy like this, they automatically assume that he’s tall and has a wide frame as well. That’s why you always see autistic Wattpad fan fictions centered around male models and they always only show the FACE as a reference for what the guy looks like.
> View attachment 388020



The thing that this doesn't take into account, and nobody takes into account on this forum really, is that women are held to a different standard when it comes to what they're attracted to. Sure, Instagram and twitter may have poor girls on only fans, acting like being a hoe is cool, but in reality that's just the only way these unmotivated and unintelligent women can get validation. They have no redeeming qualities aside from a body that men can jack off to.

Actual motivated, self respecting women, women you actually want to date, DO NOT, want to be seen as sluts under ANY circumstance. They will reject chad if fucking him makes her a slut. Because of this, I feel like girls are a little less apparent with what the actually want, the woman is supposed to be nicer, more innocent, less horny, and because of this they will put more emphasis on a nice face over body/dick/aggression etc.

In the same vein, reddit cucks and ugly gamers will act as though they'd rather fuck an innocent, clothed girl like Emma watson instead of a hot Kardashian with a fat ass or some shit. It's a lie, and it's pathetic, but it's how these people cope. This is because they place their value on being "classier" or "nicer" or some shit. They claim not like girls with fat asses licking cum off the floor, but the do. In the same vein, many women will put more emphasis on a face instead of some jacked guy with a big dick.


----------



## Greeicy (May 3, 2020)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> The thing that this doesn't take into account, and nobody takes into account on this forum really, is that women are held to a different standard when it comes to what they're attracted to. Sure, Instagram and twitter may have poor girls on only fans, acting like being a hoe is cool, but in reality that's just the only way these unmotivated and unintelligent women can get validation. They have no redeeming qualities aside from a body that men can jack off to.
> 
> Actual motivated, self respecting women, women you actually want to date, DO NOT, want to be seen as sluts under ANY circumstance. They will reject chad if fucking him makes her a slut. Because of this, I feel like girls are a little less apparent with what the actually want, the woman is supposed to be nicer, more innocent, less horny, and because of this they will put more emphasis on a nice face over body/dick/aggression etc.
> 
> In the same vein, reddit cucks and ugly gamers will act as though they'd rather fuck an innocent, clothed girl like Emma watson instead of a hot Kardashian with a fat ass or some shit. It's a lie, and it's pathetic, but it's how these people cope. This is because they place their value on being "classier" or "nicer" or some shit. They claim not like girls with fat asses licking cum off the floor, but the do. In the same vein, many women will put more emphasis on a face instead of some jacked guy with a big dick.


I don’t know what level of coping you are on but self respecting women aka virtue signaling whores trying to create a false image will say that they prefer a nice personality not a nice face.


----------



## Deleted member 5521 (May 3, 2020)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Incel freaks in this thread have never been to a party and live in a fantasy land where the only way to possibly get laid is to have perfect bones and walk around saying nothing until some woman rapes you.



true


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (May 3, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> I don’t know what level of coping you are on but self respecting women aka virtue signaling whores trying to create a false image will say that they prefer a nice personality not a nice face.



They will say they want personality to dudes, but talk amongst their friends about face and height, in reality they want some handsome jacked dude with a big dick.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (May 3, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Didn't read
> But the answer is me
> I make them horny


Bruh stop being so narcy, Arvid is obviously the answer


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 3, 2020)

Kissing them on the back of the neck and shoulders sends them crazy as well


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (May 3, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> I don’t know what level of coping you are on but self respecting women aka virtue signaling whores trying to create a false image will say that they prefer a nice personality not a nice face.



Also this forum should fuck right off with this "virtue-signaling whores" type shit. Why cause they wanna fuck someone good-looking as opposed to ugly? No fucking shit. Everyone wants to fuck chad and Stacy, just sometimes girls get to. I wanna get looksmaxxing advice so I can get closer to chad, not hate women because they wanna do the same thing I wanna do, that being fuck attractive people.


----------



## Greeicy (May 3, 2020)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Also this forum should fuck right off with this "virtue-signaling whores" type shit. Why cause they wanna fuck someone good-looking as opposed to ugly? No fucking shit. Everyone wants to fuck chad and Stacy, just sometimes girls get to. I wanna get looksmaxxing advice so I can get closer to chad, not hate women because they wanna do the same thing I wanna do, that being fuck attractive people.


Well virtue signaling and lying is annoying tbh. It’s just that I wish that females were more honest about what actually attracts them.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 3, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Bruh stop being so narcy, Arvid is obviously the answer


We can tag team a hoe


----------



## Guccimane2020 (May 3, 2020)

Fuk said:


> -7psl+
> -6'5" + nice body
> -8x6 dong
> -money
> -lots of alcohol


Legit I have all this outside of 7 PSL face and I still need to gymmaxx more fuck. Hopefully I can get at least in the 6s


SteveRogers said:


> I genuinely wonder if that exists


Tyler Maher is 6’6. Also I have all that except 7 PSL face which I know is the rarest part but still, I’m sure there are millions of guys that have it.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (May 3, 2020)

Guccimane2020 said:


> Legit I have all this outside of 7 PSL face and I still need to gymmaxx more fuck. Hopefully I can get at least in the 6s
> 
> Tyler Maher is 6’6. Also I have all that except 7 PSL face which I know is the rarest part but still, I’m sure there are millions of guys that have it.


i have all of them haha


----------



## Guccimane2020 (May 3, 2020)

Fuk said:


> i have all of them haha


Fuck bro srs?


----------



## Arminius (Jan 18, 2021)

Aesthetic said:


> sixpack, v-lines, veins, stubble, penis length+girth, forearms, bildetoid width (aka frame), chest, ass, biceps, torso to leg ratio etc.
> 
> That's basically it besides the face.


lol I got all that and im virgin


----------



## mgtowmadness (Jan 18, 2021)

lonelystoner said:


> Women are much much much more hornier and nastier then men for sure
> 
> Women will literally be a fuck toy for good looking men and/or big cocks and they enjoy that shit.
> 
> Thats why porn is fucking filled with women with crazy fantasies and shit


Very true..


----------

